# The amout of dry rub just doesn't look right



## mowin (Oct 26, 2015)

I used a gram scale, and the conversion calculator thats posted in other threads, but it just seems like theres no way that small amount of rub is going to cure these bellies.  There was barely enough to very lightly coat both sides..  I used cure #1, 2% salt, 1% sugar.

Two of the pieces were 3# and the third was 2.11#  I've had them in the fridge since Sat morning and massage/flip every morning. 
There's maybe a tsp of liquid in the bags. 

Please reassure me I didn't mess up....


----------



## daveomak (Oct 26, 2015)

Your weights and amounts were right on....    Usually, you mix the cure + salt + sugar and other spices together into one mix, then sprinkle it on the meat....   rub it in and put in zip bag...     

You did perfect...    don't worry...    keep turning until your "bacon curing" time is up...    I like 12-14 days...    You will be rewarded.....   

Dave


----------



## mowin (Oct 26, 2015)

Thanks Dave.  I did add all the ingredients into one mix, then rub. Thickest part is 2", so thats 8 days + 2 extra is my plan.  
I'll post my results.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 26, 2015)

mowin said:


> Thanks Dave.  I did add all the ingredients into one mix, then rub. Thickest part is 2", so thats 8 days + 2 extra is my plan.
> I'll post my results.




For 2" thick meat, 14 days would be better....       Dave


----------



## mowin (Oct 26, 2015)

14 days it is.  Come on Nov 7th....


----------



## mr t 59874 (Oct 26, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> For 2" thick meat, 14 days would be better.... Dave


Ditto Dave, quick rinse, pat dry, two days equalization then smoke if you wish.

T


----------

